
Earth-Size, Habitable Zone Planet Found Hidden in Early NASA Kepler Data - vishesh92
https://exoplanets.nasa.gov/news/1637/earth-size-habitable-zone-planet-found-hidden-in-early-nasa-kepler-data/
======
rurban
I thought the nearest one, only 4 light years away, Proxima Centauri b is
quite habitable, with water and such. Best and nearest. Easier for a trip than
300.

